# If you're over 65 ...



## me_little_me (Jul 30, 2012)

We don't live in GA nor NY but we got my MARTA senior cards and are ready to send in the application for our MTA card as we sometimes take MARTA when visiting son and have gone back to new your a number of times.

Getting the MARTA pass is a pain because you have to do it in person and that takes a while. MTA can be done entirely by mail but we have to stop at the bank to get signatures notarized.

Most cities just need proof of age but these two require special cards. Both are free to get the cards. I guess requiring a special card reduces the number of discount senior fares by visitors.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 30, 2012)

Me,

Trust me, there are many more cities where you have to jump through hoops to get Senior fare cards. While I don't yet qualify, got another dozen or so years, my mom frequently travels with me and we've jumped through many hoops to get her Senior discounts. She had to show in person in Seattle to get the Senior ORCA card, cost $3. In Boston she got lucky, they allowed at that time but is has since been stopped, one to email a photo and other info and they mailed her a Senior Charlie card.

For Chicago she had to fill out a form and send that in to get a reduced fare card, much like the MTA uses in NYC. In DC we had to go to a customer service center to get her a Senior card.

She's got quite a collection of Senior fare cards from many cities.


----------



## Anderson (Jul 30, 2012)

Alan:

Though I know it's because of a username, addressing a post to "Me" makes it sound like you're talking to yourself


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 31, 2012)

Anderson said:


> Alan:
> 
> Though I know it's because of a username, addressing a post to "Me" makes it sound like you're talking to yourself


It is OK to talk to yourself, the problems start when you begin answering.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 31, 2012)

MrFSS said:


> Anderson said:
> 
> 
> > Alan:
> ...


Or worse, you start hearing answers and you're the only one in the room!


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 31, 2012)

Anderson said:


> 1343700118[/url]' post='383785']Alan:
> 
> Though I know it's because of a username, addressing a post to "Me" makes it sound like you're talking to yourself


I do that all the time - but I never listen to the one talking!





Did someone just say something?


----------



## me_little_me (Aug 5, 2012)

AlanB said:


> Me,
> 
> . She had to show in person in Seattle to get the Senior ORCA card, cost $3.


I was in Seattle last month. we just walked on to the bus, I plunked down money for two seniors, told the driver we were seniors and sat down.

From what I remember, we just bought reduced fare tix on the light rail also.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 6, 2012)

me_little_me said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Me,
> ...


Then you got lucky, because you are supposed to have the Regional Reduced Fare Permit (RRFP) or an Senior ORCA card in order to get a senior discount. And I'm not 100% sure if the RRFP is even being issued anymore, or if they just steer you directly to the ORCA card. This website quite clearly states: "Senior, with RRFP".


----------



## me_little_me (Aug 6, 2012)

AlanB said:


> me_little_me said:
> 
> 
> > AlanB said:
> ...


My memory is coming back. There was contradictory information between the signs in the tunnel, signs on the LR, the brochure on the LR and schedule on the bus. At least one of them said you had to be 65 w/o any reference to requiring an ORCA card. I believe it was the brochure so I kept it with me in case we were challenged. I could simply point to following the written rule. Not my fault that I missed the other notifications! And being from out of town, the only ORCA I know was a mean movie whale.

I doubt we would have been challenged as we are both 65+ anyway.Had we been there over a day or planned to return, I'd have gotten the card had I known ahead of time.

Now I know to check before I go to a big city to see if they require special cards.


----------



## Train2104 (Aug 12, 2012)

You can pay cash reduced fare in NYC...show ID to the bus operator and pay $1.10, or show ID to the station agent (not all entrances have agents), pay $2.25, get a coupon for your return trip, and enter the system.

The disadvantage is no subway-bus transfers.


----------

